

Texthog "stupid-simple expenditures via text/email" - doejo
http://www.texthog.com/

======
RobGR
I like your idea.

I like the simplicity of the layout of the page when you are logged in. You
should make it so the browser can be shrunk a lot more without scrolling,
though. This will help with cell phone browsers.

It is not hard to set up a cellular modem so you can do the SMS interface via
a real phone number, I have done that before. As an intermediate step you
might look at textmarks.com .

